# Amplificador Crown XLS 802



## tecniloco80 (Jun 28, 2015)

Hola tengo un problema con un amplificador Crown a lo que lo prendes en unos 4 segundos un canal se pone en corto por una oscilación que eleva el bias hasta 4 voltios.

No es falla de transistores ya le cambie todos, sospecho que es un diodo o una resistencia o condenso que al suministrarle el voltaje no funciona como tiene que ser, lo que quería saber antes de cambiarle todo y no saber cual era el componente que fallaba es si a alguien del foro le ha pasado esto, al parecer es una falla común en los crown xls incluso en el manual dice que la causa pero no dice que componente se daña para repararlo ... 

No hay para el 802 pero este se parece solo cambian los valores que dicen note1 y tiene 2 transistores mas en la salida

este es el amplificador


----------



## richard guilarte (Jun 12, 2016)

Para todos los del foro. tengo un problema con este amplificador crown xls 802. el integrado con codigo en la placa U2 exploto y no veo su numeracion.les agrdeseria el diagrama o en su defecto me digan cual es ese integrado. este amplificador usa dos tl074, pero estos estan bien. les agradeseria su pronta ayuda. ...


----------



## evilasiosouza (Jun 21, 2016)

Hola Richard , poner en google el modelo y mira las imágenes que tienen el esquema que he ayudado .


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hay varios diagramas y documentación en el siguiente enlace de ese modelo

http://www.crownaudio.com/en/products/xls-802

Este es el manual de usuario
http://www.manualslib.com/manual/1044069/Crown-Xls-202.html#manual

Pertenece a la serie xls, el tema es que no se si compartira diagrama con los xls202_xls402_xls602
http://elektrotanya.com/crown_xls202_xls402_xls602_sch_2.pdf/download.html

Especificaciones tecnicas de dicha serie
http://www.manualslib.com/manual/225338/Crown-Xls-202.html#product-XLS-802


----------



## francisco jesus (Sep 15, 2016)

Hola. Buenas noche amigos del Foros de Electronica...
Les comento que Trengo un problema y espero resolverlo con la ayuda de ustedes.
El problema lo tengo es con un Amplificador Crown XLS 802, El amplificador me exploto 3 filtro y los otros los seco, esto son los de la fuente. lleva 8 filtros de 100v pa 4700uf.
Le monte los 8 nuevos y el amplificador prende fino pero al rato comienza a reventarlo.
Probé la fuente desconectando la alimentacion  de los transistores y no los revienta. esto quiere decir que la falla esta en la etapa de amplificación...
Si alguien sabe algo de esta falla, se lo agradezco antemano si me lo puede comentar.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 15, 2016)

Hola caro Don francisco jesus , premeramente ustedes nesecita de lo diagrama esquemactico de tu amplificador en las manos para puder si localizar mejor y no si perder en los conponentes .
Para que los capacitores electroliticos de la fuente reventen o hay mucho mas que 100Volts en cada uno o hay AC (tensión alternada) en els (quizaz la puente rectificadora estas en corto). para eso hay que chequear con lo multimetro .
Busque en la Internet por lo diagrama esquemactico y estudie con cariño la fuente de alimentación.
!Seguimos conectados !.
!Suerte en los mantenimientos !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## estrada777 (Sep 15, 2016)

hola compañeros tengo el crown xls 802 en proceso de reparacion el problema que presenta es que no hay salida de audio en ninguno de los canales , solo comento para que meden su experiencia en este problema
toda via no lo reviso pero espero su opinion ,en cuanto al diagrama cuento con el
solo dejen su correo y lo envio porque no medeja el foro subir el link de descarga.
saludos cordiales.

estrada777.


----------



## SIGNAE (May 30, 2018)

Hola, a mi me pasa exactamente lo mismo, lo solucionaste?


----------



## tecniloco80 (Jul 8, 2018)

SIGNAE dijo:


> Hola, a mi me pasa exactamente lo mismo, lo solucionaste?


Si le cambie todos los componentes pequeños resistencias condensos diodos y transistores nunca supe cuál era el que estaba malo parecía falla de un componente desvalorizado una resistencia o condenso o diodo porque primero cambie todos los transistores pequeños y seguía fallando después de cambiar los demás se arreglo 
una cosa más para reparar estos Crown tienes que usar componentes originales o de buena calidad si usas reemplazos chinos te funciona pero no dura mucho yo compro en Mouser para estos aparatos mira la página tienen de diferentes marcas y precios en ON Semiconductor o
Fairchild


----------



## Ldel80 (Jul 21, 2020)

Hola a todos es mi primer post, lo incluyo en este hilo para aportar mi experiencia con un xls402 linea mas nueva, que comparte la misma placa y diagrama con el xls802. El ampli dejo de funcionar un canal, encendiendo normalmente sin saltar proteccion. Lo primero que revise fue que llegara señal al capacitor de entrada cosa que si, luego seguirla por el par diferencial pero no habia señal en el emisor de Q101. Comparando con el canal bueno la resistencia de 10k de polarizacion media unos 25v en el bueno y 0 en el que no andaba. Medi el transistor Q100 resultando medir normal y la resistencia R105 resultando estar cortada, la reemplaze por similar valor al otro canal (56k aunque en diagrama muestra 47k para el.modelo) y quedo funcionando. Adjunto el diagrama e imagen señalando la resistencia del problema


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2020)

Mediste Q100 - 101 y 102 ?


----------



## Ldel80 (Jul 22, 2020)

Buen dia dos metros, si los transistores todos correctos solo esa resitencia cortada, la reemplaze y el ampli esta funcionando nuevamente. Gracias por la respuesta. Agregue ese comentario siguiendo el hilo tal vez a alguien le sirva. Algo que me paso mientras lo probaba se quemo una resistencia de la placa de entrada, que deriva la masa de esta placa al chasis, en el diagrama muestra 5 r de 470 pero en la placa real hay una sola. La señalo en foto adjunta. Saludos cordiales


----------



## Luisliendo88 (Feb 13, 2022)

Saludos queridos  colegas  tengo un crown 802 el cual presento un corto en 2do canal ya el corto  fue reparado . Pero quedo el mismo canal distorsionando.  
Estoy verificando el operacional tl072 el cual en el manual  indica 18 +-v . 
En el cual llega al pin 4 20v y en el pin 8
 5.6 v los cual no es simétrico  . 
Extraño que ese voltaje  también  pasa por el tl084 y en el manual  indica ese voltaje  .
La otra falla en el tl074 el cual va al sistema de protección desconectado  el pin 7 del operacional . Quita la protección  normal  pero al estar conectado  el pin 7 la protección  de reled no se quita  . Ya intercambie el operacional  y esta bueno  e verificado los diodos y nada no doy a la falla . Alguien  que tenga  amplio conocimiento  en estos amplificadores


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 13, 2022)

Luisliendo88 dijo:


> Alguien  que tenga  amplio conocimiento  en estos amplificadores



Yo tengo 0 conocimientos en ese amplificador pero todo apunta a la alimentación si es que estas midiendo correctamente, empieza midiendo los diodos y la salida del transformador, también puede que haya un corto en la etapa que tire la tensión abajo pero se me hace raro que sea justo 5.6V, digo porque el TL074, mas específicamente la parte de protección trabaja con esas tensiones -24V y 5.6V-. Igual es difícil confundirlo con el TL072 porque uno es de 14 pines y el otro de 8.

Puede que la etapa de amplificación esté con tensión continua en la salida y por eso de la protección y la distorsión. Por mas asimétrica que sea la alimentación del operacional no debería afectar a la etapa de protección porque está acoplada capacitivamente aunque si la hará distorsionar.

No has dicho que se ha reparado, osea que componentes eran los culpables.


----------



## Luisliendo88 (Feb 14, 2022)

switchxxi dijo:


> Yo tengo 0 conocimientos en ese amplificador pero todo apunta a la alimentación si es que estas midiendo correctamente, empieza midiendo los diodos y la salida del transformador, también puede que haya un corto en la etapa que tire la tensión abajo pero se me hace raro que sea justo 5.6V, digo porque el TL074, mas específicamente la parte de protección trabaja con esas tensiones -24V y 5.6V-. Igual es difícil confundirlo con el TL072 porque uno es de 14 pines y el otro de 8.
> 
> Puede que la etapa de amplificación esté con tensión continua en la salida y por eso de la protección y la distorsión. Por mas asimétrica que sea la alimentación del operacional no debería afectar a la etapa de protección porque está acoplada capacitivamente aunque si la hará distorsionar.
> 
> No has dicho que se ha reparado, osea que componentes eran los culpables.


Saludos.  Te comento  la falla principal  fue que se fue a corto el canal  2 .  El cual le realice  la revisión  . Encontré 3 mj15024/ 25 averiados  
También los mje15033/32 averiados  también  el bf422/23 también  averiados  más 3 resistencias voladas  . Prácticamente  estaba destruida toda la etapa  loque reemplazar  dichos componentes  y ya hay audio  pero sale entre cortado.  A diferencia  el otro canal suena  perfectamente  .  
Y como comente en el operacional  le llega voltaje  asimétrico  pero ese mismo  voltaje  alimenta en 074 y en el esquemático  me indica  ese voltaje.  Lo que no entiendo  es porque  también alimenta al 072 ya que ese debería  ser simetri para que no tenga distorsión


----------



## switchxxi (Feb 14, 2022)

Ojo que todo lo que digo lo estoy tomando como referencia desde el primer esquemático que es del 602 -no se la diferencia con el 802-.

De todas formas, con la protección anulada y sin señal de entrada ¿ que tensión continua hay en la salida ? (Ojo que la prueba hay que hacerla con carga fantasma o puedes dañar los parlantes).


----------



## fabioosorio (Feb 14, 2022)

Pecaré de ignorante, qué es la "carga fantasma "?


----------



## flaco-urbano (Feb 14, 2022)

fabioosorio dijo:


> Pecaré de ignorante, qué es la "carga fantasma "?


En este caso algo que se asemeje a los parlantes (la carga).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 14, 2022)

Carga fantasma equivalente a un parlante = resistencia de 8 Ohms , x Watts


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 14, 2022)

Buscá "dummy load":





						Resultados de búsqueda de consulta: Dummy load
					






					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------

